# Need parts for red 1987 Audi 5000 Quattro



## HDiddy (Apr 22, 2004)

I crashed my car and need a few parts.
- Rear Bumper
- The taillight that runs along the bottom of the trunk
- Red bumper lid
If I can think of any other things I need, I will post them later.
Thanks a lot.


----------



## VOLK FOLK (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Need parts for red 1987 Audi 5000 Quattro (HDiddy)*

boo ya fort mac anites!!
you should tell the story how it happened, i couldnt help but laugh


----------



## Rankin (Mar 27, 2003)

*Re: Need parts for red 1987 Audi 5000 Quattro (HDiddy)*

Well dude, you can go to R+D, but that guy is a douche bag. Me and adam went out there to get a throttlebody for my car and wanted $120 for it. You can try to call montgomery auto in calgary. They are also expensive, but http://www.4nparts.com is there website. Check the yellow pages as well for wreckers in alberta, and maybe the guys at http://www.AudiWorld.com forums would know...I got my 3a engine ( out of an audi ) from a place in B.C. called Hope Import Auto, great guys to deal with, but it's in b.c. so shipping might be a little higher than you'd like. There is also a company out of Saskatchewan that works with vw/audi's, I can't think of the the website off the top of my head, but I'll talk to my buddy down there, and i'll post it up.


----------



## HDiddy (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: Need parts for red 1987 Audi 5000 Quattro (HDiddy)*

As requested by VOLK FOLK, I will tell you folks exactly how I dinged up my '87 5000 Quattro. Before the snow was, my friends and I were doing a little urban assault handrail mission at one of the local schools...In need of a shovel and I hoped in the Quattro and booted er' home to grab one....Not thinking clearly, I parked in front my house(the rear end of the car was facing downhill, towards the bottom of my street) I shoved it in neutral and pulled up the E-Brake(half assed pull) and ran inside...While in the garage i glanced outside to see my car slowly rolling down the hill backwards. Unfortunately I didn't chase after it right away because I thought it was going to roll to a stop. Boy was I wrong. The car only picked up more speed along the way, and soon .....To be cont'd......


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Need parts for red 1987 Audi 5000 Quattro (HDiddy)*

Ouch, that's not good man!


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Need parts for red 1987 Audi 5000 Quattro (HDiddy)*

Don't know about shipping costs, but try http://www.force5auto.com 
Chris has good prices, and good inventory too! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
J. 
p.s. Always park in gear!


----------



## VOLK FOLK (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Need parts for red 1987 Audi 5000 Quattro (84cgtturbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *84cgtturbo* »_

p.s. Always park in gear!









he left the car running...he was just running in for a few seconds.


----------

